# Studentendrucker



## Jamrock (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo liebe PCGHler,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Drucker um meine Skripte für die Uni auszudrucken. Das heißt der Drucker sollte schwarz-weiß drucken können, möglichst niedrige laufende Kosten haben und nicht unbedingt teuer sein. 

Je mehr ich hier spare desto mehr bleibt für Bier 

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee?!

Gruß Jamrock


----------



## keinnick (16. Oktober 2013)

Was ist denn ein Studentendrucker, druckt der Studenten?  Nur Spaß: Du kannst hier mal schauen: DC | Druckkosten.de › Vergleichen Sie Verbrauchskosten aller Drucker. Kostenfrei und zuverlssig.

Dort sind verschiedene Modelle nach Druckkosten sortiert. Leider weiß ich nicht wie zuverlässig die Angaben sind


----------



## BigBubby (16. Oktober 2013)

Am günstigesten dürfte ein Schwarz-Weiß Laserdrucker gebraucht von Ebay sein. Die Toner dann einfach in einer Refill auffüllen lassen.


----------



## Jamrock (16. Oktober 2013)

danke für die schnellen Antworten, die Idee mit Ebay und dem Laserdrucker ist gut. Ich schaue mal nach. 

Auch danke für den Link jedoch denke ich werde ich nicht ganz sooo viel Drucken


----------



## Benne74 (17. Oktober 2013)

Bei S/W-Laserdruckern würde ich mal über Ebay bei Kyocera Druckern schauen. Diese besitzen eine permanente Trommeleinheit (für 100.000 Seiten), so dass Du Dich nur noch um den Toner kümmern musst.

Ich selber hatte mir z.B. 2006 einen Kyocera FS-1010 gebraucht bei Ebay gekauft (bisherige Druckleistung ca. 30.000 Seiten / noch mit 3.000 - 4.000 Seiten Orig. Resttoner / Preis: 110,-  Euro).

Lange Rede kurzer Unsinn: Ich habe vor 6 Wochen das erste Mal den Toner erneuern müssen. Das Druckbild ist immer noch 1a (Buchstaben gestochen scharf/keine ausgefransten Ränder). Für Bilder oder ähnliches wäre er natürlich nicht zu gebrauchen aber für Deinen Anwendungsbereich wäre ein solches Modell passend.


----------



## Low (17. Oktober 2013)

Kannst du deine Sachen nicht in der Uni drucken?


----------



## BigBubby (17. Oktober 2013)

Genau der Kyocera war der den ich im Kopf hatte. Dagegen kannst du nirgendwo günstiger Drucken


----------



## keinnick (17. Oktober 2013)

Benne74 schrieb:


> Bei S/W-Laserdruckern würde ich mal über Ebay bei Kyocera Druckern schauen. Diese besitzen eine permanente Trommeleinheit (für 100.000 Seiten), so dass Du Dich nur noch um den Toner kümmern musst.


 
Dazu eine kleine Anekdote: Der Kyocera FS-C5250DN bei uns im Büro hat nach 1,5 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben. Garantie war (vermeintlich) noch vorhanden. Das Gerät wurde vom Service-Techniker mitgenommen und Diagnose war: Belichtungseinheit defekt

Aber: Kyocera hat festgestellt, dass sog. "Alternativtoner" verwendet wurde wodurch die Garantie erloschen ist. So kanns gehen. Die Reparatur hätte ca. 300 Euro gekostet. 

Ende vom Lied war: Ein ähnliches Modell wurde für ~400 Euro wieder angeschafft und wird wieder mit "Alternativtoner" betrieben. Durch das Geld das man da in 2 Jahren spart kann man einen neuen Drucker anschaffen bei entsprechender Druckmenge. Ist zwar aus Umweltsicht bedenklich aber die Hersteller wollen es scheinbar nicht anders


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2013)

Skripte bekommst du normalerweise bei der Fachschaft gedruckt. 
Abgesehen davon finde ich dass mein Konica Minolta 1600W nach wie vor ein guter Kauf war. Zur Not kann der auch in Farbe drucken, gleichzeitig ist er aber günstig in der Anschaffung und nicht besonders teuer im Betrieb(im Vergleich zu Tintendruckern).


----------



## BigBubby (17. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dazu eine kleine Anekdote: Der Kyocera FS-C5250DN bei uns im Büro hat nach 1,5 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben. Garantie war (vermeintlich) noch vorhanden. Das Gerät wurde vom Service-Techniker mitgenommen und Diagnose war: Belichtungseinheit defekt
> 
> Aber: Kyocera hat festgestellt, dass sog. "Alternativtoner" verwendet wurde wodurch die Garantie erloschen ist. So kanns gehen. Die Reparatur hätte ca. 300 Euro gekostet.
> 
> Ende vom Lied war: Ein ähnliches Modell wurde für ~400 Euro wieder angeschafft und wird wieder mit "Alternativtoner" betrieben. Durch das Geld das man da in 2 Jahren spart kann man einen neuen Drucker anschaffen bei entsprechender Druckmenge. Ist zwar aus Umweltsicht bedenklich aber die Hersteller wollen es scheinbar nicht anders


 Deswegen auch gebraucht kaufen und es gab bei dem Modell einen Standardfehler, der aber mit anleitung aus dem Internet für vielleich 20€ repariert werden kann.


----------



## Kusarr (17. Oktober 2013)

Kann dir nur den Canon MG5350 empfehlen!!

Super Drucker und nur 1€ / Patrone


----------



## Yassen (18. Oktober 2013)

Kusarr schrieb:


> Kann dir nur den Canon MG5350 empfehlen!!
> 
> Super Drucker und nur 1€ / Patrone


 
 Ja die Canon Drucker sind für ihren Preis und dem Tintenpries unschlagbar.

ich habe den 5150 und nehme diese Patronen sind preislich unschlagbar Start ... Ihr Webshop für Druckerzubehör und Verbrauchsmaterialien


----------



## BigBubby (18. Oktober 2013)

skripte will man aber gelasert und nicht gepunktet. Hält dann auch flüssigkeit aus und ist angenehmer zu lesen


----------



## Jamrock (20. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die guten Infos. Hab mich für das Teil hier entschieden: Konica Minolta 1600W


----------

